# The Norman Bates of: Dave Brubeck



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norman_Bates_(musician)


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

norman bates said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norman_Bates_(musician)


You have given me a wonderful idea for another thread.....


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

you are named after a musician? I thought you were named after the Psycho protagonist, the serial killar living with his mother, Norman Bates.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

for a bass player, more than most, it's all about timing.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Take_Five


----------

